# Shipping household goods to HK



## SJ Green

Hi, all.

We're moving to Hong Kong at the end of the month and getting quotes for shipping some of our household goods. We're not shipping very much - just some books, board games, an electronic piano, and toys - and we're looking for an inexpensive, reliable shipping company. 

We received a quote from Sante Fe Shipping, and they have a minimum of 1,000 pounds to ship by ocean freight. Their minimum price was almost HK$30k.

DHL quoted us a price of $400 to ship the piano and four boxes of books by air freight. Another company called International Parcel Services, who says they use DHL for their shipping, quoted us a price of $200 to sent the piano and four boxes of books.

Anyone know anything about International Parcel Services? It seems suspicious to me that they could ship our items by DHL for half DHL's own price. 

Any suggestions for other companies?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JWilliamson

*Insure everything*



SJ Green said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> We're moving to Hong Kong at the end of the month and getting quotes for shipping some of our household goods. We're not shipping very much - just some books, board games, an electronic piano, and toys - and we're looking for an inexpensive, reliable shipping company.
> 
> We received a quote from Sante Fe Shipping, and they have a minimum of 1,000 pounds to ship by ocean freight. Their minimum price was almost HK$30k.
> 
> DHL quoted us a price of $400 to ship the piano and four boxes of books by air freight. Another company called International Parcel Services, who says they use DHL for their shipping, quoted us a price of $200 to sent the piano and four boxes of books.
> 
> Anyone know anything about International Parcel Services? It seems suspicious to me that they could ship our items by DHL for half DHL's own price.
> 
> Any suggestions for other companies?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


From my experiences and from what i have heard it is best you insure all of it and take pictures. JW


----------



## dunmovin

JWilliamson said:


> From my experiences and from what i have heard it is best you insure all of it and take pictures. JW


get a quote from Schenker HK, far cheaper than either Santa Fe or DHL


----------

